# The Palm or the springs stay at home mum



## Dbocht (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi
I've read through a lot of threads to see if I could find out about the springs and the palms but some of the info is a bit old and I know things change fast in dubai! So I'm hoping for some info/opinions on each as a potential place to live with my husband and four month old. We arrive in march. 

I visited an apartment in the palms and a villa in the springs last week on a brief stopover to dubai and we aren't quite sure which would offer the the type of lifestyle we'd like. 

We are looking for somewhere with a sense of community so we can make new friends easily and particularly me as I'll be a stay at home mum for the rest if the year. We liked the palms because it felt a little busy but not hectic/city like and it had easy access to the beach and gym and a park, running track etc. however I am quite concerned about apartment living from a noise perspective. Are the walls thin in all or some of the palm apartments, does there tend to be holidaying/partying people staying? Are there good networking opportunities for stay at home mums?

On paper the springs sounds great. However when we were there it struck me as exceptionally quiet with very little to do in the area during the day other than visit a cafe, gym and pool. I wonder does that become a little monotonous after a while. Or is there a strong mothers group community where you see people a lot without having to get in the car?

I'd welcome any pros and cons on the above.

Many thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

If you are sensitive to noise in any way, please do not stay at Marina Residences on The Palm. We moved out after one year, and there was a constant turnover of people upset by the noise. We suffered: 1. Very frequent scraping of floors (no carpets and no consideration) at all hours of the day and night; 2. Parties, parties, parties every week, some that went on all night and many that didn't even start till 3 am; 3. Fire alarm going off 20 times a day, at all hours; 4. Children playing and ringing bicycle bells in the corridor; 5. Dogs barking all day (cruel to keep a dog in a flat). On top of that, services were poor and we never received a reply from management to an email or phone call. I imagine other apartment blocks have similar issues, especially the partying. Too many short stay holidaymakers drinking and not giving a **** about long-term residents. The Palm is Party Central. There are party houses on the fronds of The Palm too. Consider Arabian Ranches for peace and a nice community. And good luck.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I always liked the parties on the Palm. Still do thanks to a friend who has one of the party villas on a frond 

But the Palm has suffered in recent years in becoming a holiday let destination. So many of the flats are now occupied by weekly visitors rather than actual tenants. 

I know people who have happily moved off the Palm and others who have happily moved to the Palm. It will come down to what you're looking for and your tolerance levels. 

I don't think that living in either the Springs or the Palm is going to make a difference. Making friends will entirely be up to you and your initiative to get out and meet new people. You can do that in both areas. Springs probably does have more families with toddlers, but other communities are also filled with young families. Look into the Greens. The high rise apartments overlooking the golf course have stunning views, fabulous facilities, pools and children play areas. Quite a few families with babies in my building. Plus there's a little community shopping centre and I always see mothers and babies in strollers walking around the lake. Unlike the Palm the Greens doesn't attract people on holidays so it has a quiet family feel to the place despite being just opposite Sheikh Zayed from the Palm.

The Marina also has plenty of young families as does JLT.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

the palm is just one giant long cul-de-sac - with too many speed bumps.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

If you live in the Shoreline- and go to the fairly new park (under the train track) you will make a million friends FAST. There are a million moms walking, and dog walkers. I LOVE this park, and the friends I have made there- the "holiday makers" stay on the beach- which I'm bored of. The Palm is much nicer than the Springs for the most part- I know- I used to live there. When you say "I live on the Palm" =people always are impressed. Sometimes when you say, "I live in the Springs"…they look at you like they feel a bit sorry for you! haha. Just kidding (sort of).


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

whenever someone has told me "I live on the Palm" I've always thought what a dumbass newbie they must be 

the Palm is a hideous tourist hellhole with rip off prices

far better to live in "real" DXB

OP have you looked at Jumeira(h)?


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> whenever someone has told me "I live on the Palm" I've always thought what a dumbass newbie they must be
> 
> the Palm is a hideous tourist hellhole with rip off prices
> 
> ...


Where should I say I live? I live on the PALM…haha…I've been here awhile…but- I'm by no
means an expert..I just know I got friends from the park under the train. Jumeriah would be HARD to make friends- NO ONE WALKS AROUND..and they all have walls around the house…and for the Springs or Palm debate- Jumeriah is probably not in budget. I could be wrong- but I'm probably not:loco:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't call Jumeirah the "real" Dubai....just sayin'


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mitchellsmom said:


> Where should I say I live? I live on the PALM&#133;haha&#133;I've been here awhile&#133;but- I'm by no means an expert..I just know I got friends from the park under the train. Jumeriah would be HARD to make friends- NO ONE WALKS AROUND..and they all have walls around the house&#133;and for the Springs or Palm debate- Jumeriah is probably not in budget. I could be wrong- but I'm probably not:loco:


No problem making friends in Jumeirah.
Friendly people make friends anywhere.
We walk around.
We're not alone.....
There are parks, beaches, schools, shops, restaurants etc .....

Just sayin


----------



## Dbocht (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks all. The palms does sound a little risky in terms of the noise factor unless some of them have been built with better soundproofing than others??? As it's Dubai it's not as easy just to move out if it turns out to be unsuitable. However we will still look at some apartments and see if we can suss out the neighbours etc. 
I agree making friends is down to me, I'm thinking more along the lines of things to do without having to drive to go do it so that's why the Palms appeared to be a better option. The springs seemed quiet and with fewer amenities. I'd be interested to hear from anyone in the springs in terms of that and what stay at home mums typically do?
We will definitely check out the greens too. 
Appreciate the replies.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't have any problems with noise on the Palm, I guess it just depends on who your neighbours are. It's a good place to live if you can stand all the speedbumps and Saudi carmageddon every weekend. 

A lot more expensive than the Springs though for a property with the same amount of bedrooms. The Springs villas are tiny too, if you've got a microwave, kettle and toaster, there's no more space in your kitchen to do anything.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I wouldn't call Jumeirah the "real" Dubai....just sayin'


true, but certainly older and more estasblished.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know if there really is a "real" Dubai. 

I've been looking for it for the last eight years and still haven't found it.



IzzyBella said:


> I wouldn't call Jumeirah the "real" Dubai....just sayin'


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm a stay at home mom too. We visited so many areas and I'm so glad we ended up in JBR. In the month and a half we've been here I've made several very good friends, simply by walking right out my building's door. The plaza allows all the children to run around together with no concerns about cars. This is SUCH a great place for children (and moms!)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> whenever someone has told me "I live on the Palm" I've always thought what a dumbass newbie they must be
> 
> the Palm is a hideous tourist hellhole with rip off prices
> 
> ...


Plus its sinking 5 cm per year because the land reclamation was not done properly


----------



## Daveandamyusdubai (Feb 8, 2014)

I would highly recommend the palm, Paces like fairmont residences are 40 percent occupied, due to vacation owners.. Great service and easy to meet people


----------



## laura1305 (Feb 9, 2014)

I would say Springs - the Palm is a nightmare to get on or off all a one way system.


----------



## laura1305 (Feb 9, 2014)

oh and the fact Sandance happens every month which makes the Palm a car park!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

laura1305 said:


> the Palm is a nightmare to get on or off all a one way system.


There's unimpeded access to both Sheikh Zayed Road in both directions and Al Sufouh Road in both directions both coming on and off the Palm, it's one of the most hassle free locations in Dubai in terms of accessibility.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Plus its sinking 5 cm per year because the land reclamation was not done properly


and isn't the sea rising each year too due to global warming?

the beaches on the Palm will certainly be even more "convenient" soon 

it's all relative Izzy


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You say you're a stay at home mum, so how old is your child? All this discussion is pointless if you end up having to register your child in a school near Dubai Festival City! Then prepare yourself for a very long commute from The Palm or the Springs to school and back.

If your child still isn't old enough for school, then there are plenty of places besides the Palm or Springs to live. Motor City has a great community, Arabian Ranches and Greens (already mentioned before), Jumeirah Village Triangle is a newer community of villas and lots of people moving in at the moment.

As far as I know and have seen, stay at home mums spend their time at cafes and nail salons. It's the nannies that care for most kids out here so you will make a lot of friends, just don't count on them being the kids' mums.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> and isn't the sea rising each year too due to global warming?
> 
> the beaches on the Palm will certainly be even more "convenient" soon
> 
> it's all relative Izzy


to be fair, the Palm might go first with rising sea levels, but the rest of Dubai wont be too far behind....


----------



## Chri (Jan 22, 2014)

*Looking for rentals*

Hello,

I've just read this thread with great interest, as we will be relocating to Dubai in March.
Did you use a specific agency to help you with the search?

Thanks for your help with this.

Christiane



Dbocht said:


> Hi
> I've read through a lot of threads to see if I could find out about the springs and the palms but some of the info is a bit old and I know things change fast in dubai! So I'm hoping for some info/opinions on each as a potential place to live with my husband and four month old. We arrive in march.
> 
> I visited an apartment in the palms and a villa in the springs last week on a brief stopover to dubai and we aren't quite sure which would offer the the type of lifestyle we'd like.
> ...


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm a SAHM and haven't visited a salon once. I do go to cafés to get to go coffee which I drink while at the park playing with my child. I take offense to this post.



pamela0810 said:


> You say you're a stay at home mum, so how old is your child? All this discussion is pointless if you end up having to register your child in a school near Dubai Festival City! Then prepare yourself for a very long commute from The Palm or the Springs to school and back.
> 
> If your child still isn't old enough for school, then there are plenty of places besides the Palm or Springs to live. Motor City has a great community, Arabian Ranches and Greens (already mentioned before), Jumeirah Village Triangle is a newer community of villas and lots of people moving in at the moment.
> 
> As far as I know and have seen, stay at home mums spend their time at cafes and nail salons. It's the nannies that care for most kids out here so you will make a lot of friends, just don't count on them being the kids' mums.


----------



## beck (Apr 16, 2009)

Im a stay at home mum aswell NO NANNY or maid thanks, dont get my nails done quite capable of doing them myself, do have the odd coffee but with my tribe in tow when out shopping, pls dont tar us all from ur experience's thanks, oh and I home teach play football and play in the park with MY KIDS....I also dont like ur post, do you have children?


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes agree. I have lots of friends with kids and none of us have nannys or maids! And my husband works away 6 weeks at a time. Can do it by myself!! I don't spend time in salons etc! You are a very rude person who should think before you speak. Good luck when you have kids.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ladies, please tone it down. Personal attacks are against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## volleygurl (Jul 16, 2013)

I think a lot of young families stay in the Marina. But we were there for five weeks in a hotel and we found it loud, too touristy for our long-term taste, and we had no desire to stay in a high rise long term. One pro is everything is so close, that you really do not need a second car. We have friends with young kids looking there right now.

I have a ten year old daughter and we live in Umm Sequiem. Our American school is 2 blocks away. Nice and quiet, yet there are some kids around.

I have lived in Europe for 10 years and people are every friendly here. No worries on making friends. The women's groups are great!


----------

